# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Vendo fundo en San Lorenzo Piura 16.5 has

## BE NATURAL

Fundo en San Lorenzo sector Hualtaco III, con 11.5 has de mango Kent en plena edad productiva rendimientos anuales de 200000 Kg aproximadamente para la exportacion 
3 has de granada variedad wonderfool 
Casa de material noble, almacenes, corrales, cercos,agua con toma directa de canal principal reservorio de agua con criadero de tilapias.
Certificacion GLOBALGAP y certificacion TESCO emitida por SGS
Sr. Piero 974998849 gerencia@benaturalperu.comTemas similares: Vendo Fundo 55 ha. en Humay Pisco. VENDO FUNDO DE 3.5 ha. EN SAYAN (Huaura) AYUDA TERRENO VALLE SAN LORENZO TAMBOGRANDE PIURA CON ARBOLES DE MANGO Vendo fundo de mas de 2 has en Huambo, Arequipa Vendo fundo agricola en pisco

----------

